# shooting a .223



## jacksonbrown (Jun 24, 2005)

Hello,

My buddy and I are going prairie dog hunting in a week or so, and we just bought .223 bull barrel single shot guns. We went and sighted them in today but they seemed to not shoot accurately after a few shots in a row. We were told that you are supposed to clean them out after 6 shots in a row with a "Snake" that pulls through the barrel to clean out the grooves. It was hot outside, and the barrels were getting hot.

We're trying to figure out what the deal was, and how we can shoot accurately on our trip. We're told people out there shoot 500 rounds a day or so. We were thinking of getting Wolf ammo, since it is the cheapest, but maybe they are not as accurate? Any advice would be welcome. Thanks,

Jack


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Many times when your gun is shooting wild after a few shots in my experience is the BBL is not free floating. As the temps increase the stock presses differently on the BBL and causes your gun to shoot all over the paper. My experience with that were Remington guns. They had the stocks that applied upward pressure on the end of the BBL instead of using the free float method. I had to grind out the BBL channel and now they shoot very well no matter how many shots are taken in a row. 
If you are lucky you can shoot wolf 223 and it will shoot nice for you. More than likely you will not get very good groups with that ammo. Your best bet is shooting that remanufactured ammo from Black Hills. That ammo is very consistent and affordable. If you reload that is where you will get your best accuracy. 
As far as the amount of ammo you can shoot in a day that depends on the towns you are at. Some times you will only shoot one or two rounds and some days they just want to die and you can shoot 1,000 rds. Most of the time I go out it is any where from 70 to 500 rds. I have had a few 800rds. Days. They make the whole trip worth it. Each time is different. I learned my lesson have WAY more ammo than you are going to need. You can always shoot it next time you go out.


----------

